# Need Snap-on Drawer Slide Parts



## Sharky

Looking for a source for the drawer side runner for a Snap-on KR560 cabinet.  I got replacement slides from Snap-on under warranty, but the drawer portion is worn out. <br />
<br />


	

		
			
		

		
	
<br />
<br />
The rest of the box has been all refurbished, new ball bearing slide for the bottom drawer is on its way.  Just need to fix the one drawer to finish the project. <br />
<br />
<br />
<br />
Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk

Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## wing98

you will probably have to make one


----------



## Tony Wells

I needed some parts for my Matco box, and after a couple of emails, had them free from the factory. I got absolutely nowhere dealing with the truck guys, since I don't buy much off them anymore, but the factory was more than helpful. I was willing to pay for the parts, but they wouldn't hear of it. You might get somewhere with customer service directly with SnapOn.


----------



## P T Schram

Those parts no longer exist and were not separately available 30 years ago when that box was new.

About your only option other than to build new is to drill out the rivers, try to reshape the channel and weld any holes up, or you could turn it upside down and it might work better


----------



## Tony Wells

Looks like that piece is almost integral with the drawer, assembled permanently at the factory. If NLA, you will have to make one......but that's what we do, right?


----------



## Sharky

The c channel is spot welded to the drawer and inside of the cabinet.  I hoped to find a replacement but not looking good.  Luckily the very bottom drawer was a ball bearing drawer.  I will use that as a guide and retrofit the other into a ball bearing slide.  The only issue is the bearing slides are screwed in and there is a welded nut inside the double wall cabinet.  I'm thinking rivetnuts will hold the weight and not strip out the cabinet on the drawer I'll through bolt it.

Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## jneidig

Any chance that you could convert the remaining drawers over to ball bearing slides? I have a box similar to yours and always thought it would be nice to have ball bearings on the whole box as the standard slides get kind of sticky when  you get a lot of weight in them.


----------



## P T Schram

Tony Wells said:


> Looks like that piece is almost integral with the drawer, assembled permanently at the factory. If NLA, you will have to make one......but that's what we do, right?



It is a separate piece as described by OP



jneidig said:


> Any chance that you could convert the remaining drawers over to ball bearing slides? I have a box similar to yours and always thought it would be nice to have ball bearings on the whole box as the standard slides get kind of sticky when  you get a lot of weight in them.



I don't know that there is clearance, but when I get to my next stop, I will use my secret decoder ring to see if we list a substitution


----------



## Tony Wells

I know, P T. That's why I said almost. I know how they are built. I was suggesting that since we are machinists, we make things, and just to craft a replacement.


----------



## P T Schram

Tony Wells said:


> I know, P T. That's why I said almost. I know how they are built. I was suggesting that since we are machinists, we make things, and just to craft a replacement.



I wasn't sure if you knew I was driving a Snap-On truck


----------



## Tony Wells

Yes Sir.....I did remember that.


----------



## Sharky

P T Schram said:


> It is a separate piece as described by OP
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know that there is clearance, but when I get to my next stop, I will use my secret decoder ring to see if we list a substitution


The part number on the drawer c-channel is 8-268.
The part number on the existing bb slide is Jonathan Mfg 370555 

The clearance is fine to convert to bb, but the factory bb uses a machine screw with a welded in tab to reinforce the sheet metal.  I'll either use stainless pop rivets or riv-nuts if i can get the bb slides.

Thanks for checking into it, my driver is having difficulty.

Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## P T Schram

I found it!

8-06088AS is the slide you currently have.

The dimensions are: 18" long, 19" travel, 2" ht, thickness, 0.50"...

Now this is where it gets confusing the secret decoder ring indicates that that 8-06088AS is a ball-bearing slide.

I think that might be the correct part. The price is $128.00 ea.

Suggest that your driver buy part number SS3117, it's the secret decoder ring!


----------



## Sharky

P T Schram said:


> I found it!
> 
> 8-06088AS is the slide you currently have.
> 
> The dimensions are: 18" long, 19" travel, 2" ht, thickness, 0.50"...
> 
> Now this is where it gets confusing the secret decoder ring indicates that that 8-06088AS is a ball-bearing slide.
> 
> I think that might be the correct part. The price is $128.00 ea.
> 
> Suggest that your driver buy part number SS3117, it's the secret decoder ring!


That sounds right, it measures the same.  My driver is ordering 2 sets, the original for the bottom drawer, one lost all te bearings on one side, so thats warranty, hes going to try to warranty the second set as the other parts are not available and the drawer is not available.  Otherwise Snap on is going to get an ear full about their lifetime warranty.  

Thanks again!

Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## Sharky

BTW... here's the box as it sits now:  




Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## Sharky

My driver came through for me, got 2 sets of ball-bearing drawer slides under warranty as that was the closest solution and they weren't about to warranty out the whole box for a drawer.  I'm good with the retrofit anyway, now its a "Custom Snap On Tool Box" I could probably Craigslist it for 10k!  Ha!

Wrapped up the tool box refurb:<br /><br />Marked the spotwelds and ground them down to remove the friction slides:<br />
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
<br /><br />
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
<br /><br />A little touch up paint, not the right color, but will keep the rust at bay:<br />
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
<br /><br />Mounted the ball bearing slides with stainless pop rivets to che cabinet:<br />
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
<br /><br />Replaced the drawers.... now the bottom 2 are ball bearing:<br />
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
<br /><br />Finally completed:<br />
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## P T Schram

Great, now I have to do that to mine


----------



## jneidig

That will make a real nice set up.......now if you can get them to warranty the rest of the drawers....... at least the wide ones.


----------



## Sharky

They did replace all the friction slides that were bent, worn or binding under warranty and they are much better now.  Really dont need ball-bearing slides on all drawers and it was a little bit of a job to retrofit.  But retrofit or not have the drawer so the answer was easy.  It would be easier to sell the box and find a good ball-bearing box used if you want all ball-bearings.  Unless you want a project......

Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## termyte14

Do you know the part numbers and dimensions of the friction slides you got?  I have a Snap-on KR352 that I need the slides for but snap on tells me they are no longer available.  I am hoping to possibly find some longer ones that are still available and could be cut down.  Mine are 17" long by 3/4" tall by about 1/4" wide.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## wing98

your snap-on dealer just wants to sell a new box . a few of months ago i replaced all the rails on my bosses box my dealer just made a phone call had them in less then two weeks


----------



## termyte14

wing98 said:


> your snap-on dealer just wants to sell a new box . a few of months ago i replaced all the rails on my bosses box my dealer just made a phone call had them in less then two weeks



What sizes were the ones you got?


----------

